# Soccer picks of LeeNBA



## LeeNBA (Oct 24, 2014)

Netherlands Division 2   24/10
Telstar  Vs   FC Eindhoven
tips FC Eindhoven -0.5 (asia handicap)


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 26, 2014)

Soccer tips 26/10
Netherlands  D1
FC Zwello   Vs   Heerenveen
Asia handicap  FC Zwello -0.25
Odds 1.93
book Marathonbet
Picks  Heerenveen +0.25


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 26, 2014)

Result Soccer tips 26/10
Netherlands D1
FC Zwello Vs Heerenveen  2-2
Asia handicap FC Zwello -0.25
Odds 1.93
book Marathonbet
Picks Heerenveen +0.25
tips win


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 26, 2014)

Soccer tips 26/10
SPAIN D1
Sevilla  Vs   Villa Real
Asia Handicap  Sevilla -0.5
odds 2.08
book marathonbet
tips Sevilla -0.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 27, 2014)

Result Soccer tips 26/10
SPAIN D1
Sevilla Vs Villa Real  2-1
Asia Handicap Sevilla -0.5
odds 2.08
book marathonbet
tips Sevilla -0.5
Tips win


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 27, 2014)

Soccer tips 27/10
Italia D2
Bologna Vs Trapani 
Asia handicap Bologna -0.5
Odds 1.89
Tips *Trapani +0.5*


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 28, 2014)

Result Soccer tips 27/10
Italia D2
Bologna Vs Trapani 2-1
Asia handicap Bologna -0.5
Odds 1.89
Tips Trapani +0.5
tips lose


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 28, 2014)

28/10 Soccer tips
Denmark Cup
AGF Aarhus   Vs   SonderjyskE
Picks SonderjyskE -0.5
Odds 1.9
book Pinnacle


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 29, 2014)

Result 28/10 Soccer tips
Denmark Cup
AGF Aarhus Vs SonderjyskE  1-5
Picks SonderjyskE -0.5
Odds 1.9
book Pinnacle
*Tips won*


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 29, 2014)

29/10 Soccer pick
Italia Serie A
Genoa  Vs  Juventus
pick Juventus -1
odds 1.88


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 31, 2014)

31/10 GERMANY - BUNDESLIGA 2 SOCCER
Karlsruher SC   Vs  SV Sandhausen
Pick Karlsruher SC  -1
odds 2.06


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 1, 2014)

01/11 ENGLAND - PREMIER LEAGUE SOCCER
Newcastle United   Vs   Liverpool
pick  Liverpool  -0.25
Odds 1.88


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 1, 2014)

01/11 ENGLAND - PREMIER LEAGUE SOCCER
Newcastle United Vs Liverpool 1-0
pick Liverpool -0.25
Odds 1.88
tip lose


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 1, 2014)

01/11 ITALY - SERIE A SOCCER
Parma   Vs  Inter Milan
Pick Inter Milan -0.25
Odds 2.02


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 2, 2014)

Result 01/11 ITALY - SERIE A SOCCER
Parma Vs Inter Milan  2-0
Pick Inter Milan -0.25
Odds 2.02
tip lose


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 2, 2014)

02/11 BELGIUM - PRO LEAGUE SOCCER
Lierse Vs KAA Gent
pick KAA Gent -0.5
odds 1.787


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 4, 2014)

02/11 BELGIUM - PRO LEAGUE SOCCER
Lierse Vs KAA Gent  0-1
pick KAA Gent -0.5
odds 1.787
tip won


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 5, 2014)

RESULT 04/11 UEFA - CHAMPIONS LEAGUE SOCCER
Malmo Vs Atletico Madrid 0-2
pick Atletico Madrid -1.5
odds 2.05
tip won


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 5, 2014)

05/11 UEFA - CHAMPIONS LEAGUE SOCCER
Manchester City Vs CSKA Moscow 
pick Manchester City -1.5
odds 1.91
book pinnacle
stake 5/10


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 6, 2014)

Result 05/11 UEFA - CHAMPIONS LEAGUE SOCCER
Manchester City Vs CSKA Moscow 1-2
pick Manchester City -1.5
odds 1.91
tip lose


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 6, 2014)

UEFA - EUROPA LEAGUE SOCCER
Fiorentina Vs PAOK 
pick Fiorentina -0.75
odds 1.84


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 7, 2014)

Result UEFA - EUROPA LEAGUE SOCCER
Fiorentina Vs PAOK 1-1
pick Fiorentina -0.75
odds 1.84 
tip lose


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 7, 2014)

Result UEFA - EUROPA LEAGUE SOCCER
Fiorentina Vs PAOK 1-1
pick Fiorentina -0.75
odds 1.84 
tip lose


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 7, 2014)

07/11 FRANCE - LIGUE 2 SOCCER
Angers    Vs   Dijon  
pick Dijon +0.25
odds  1.787


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 8, 2014)

Result 07/11 FRANCE - LIGUE 2 SOCCER
Angers Vs Dijon   1-0
pick Dijon +0.25
odds 1.787
tip lose


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 8, 2014)

08/11 ENGLAND - PREMIER LEAGUE SOCCER
Liverpool Vs Chelsea 
pick Liverpool -0.25
odds 1.925


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 29, 2014)

*England Premier League November 29*
*West Bromwich Albion Vs Arsenal*
*Tip Arsenal -0.75*


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 30, 2014)

*Rusia Division 1 November 30*
*Lokomotiv Moscow Vs Spartak Moscow*
*Tip Spartak Moscow +0*


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 30, 2014)

*NETHERLANDS EREDIVISIE SOCCER NOVEMBER 30*
*ADO Den Haag Vs Ajax*
*Tip Ajax -1*


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 12, 2015)

Soccer Picks AFC Asian Cup 2015 Final Tournament Australia Group Stage January 12 16/00
Japan Vs Palestine
Asia Handicap Japan -2.5
Odds 20.4
Picks Japan -2.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 12, 2015)

Soccer Picks Spain Premira Laliga January 13 02/30
Rayo Vallecano Vs Cordoba C.F
Asia Handicap Rayo Vallecano -0.5
Odds 1.93
Picks Cordoba C.F +0.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 13, 2015)

Free Soccer Picks AFC Asian Cup 2015 Final Tournament Australia Group Stage January 13 14/00
Korea Republic Vs Kuwait
Asia Handicap Korea Republic -1.25
Odds 1.96
Picks Korea Republic -1.25


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 14, 2015)

Free Soccer Picks AFC Asian Cup 2015 Final Tournament Australia Group Stage January 14 
14/00
Korea DPR Vs Saudi Arabia
Asia Handicap Korea Republic -0.25
Odds 1.93
Picks Saudi Arabia -0.25


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 14, 2015)

Free Soccer Picks Spain Copa De Rey January 15 02/00
Real Sociedad Vs Villarreal
Asia Handicap Real Sociedad -0
Odds 1.92
Picks Villarreal +0


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 15, 2015)

Free Soccer Picks AFC Asian Cup 2015 Final Tournament Australia Group Stage January 15 14/00
Bahrain Vs United Arab Emirates
Asia Handicap Bahrain +0.75
Odds 1.88
Picks United Arab Emirates -0.75


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 16, 2015)

Asian Cup Soccer Picks Group Stage January 16 16.00
Iraq Vs Japan
Asia Handicap Iraq +1.5
Odds 1.88
Picks Japan -1.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 17, 2015)

Asian Cup Soccer Picks Group Stage January 17 14.00
Australia Vs Korea Republic
Asia Handicap Australia -0.25
Odds 1.84
Picks Korea Republic +0.25


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 18, 2015)

Asian Cup Soccer Picks Group Stage January 18 16.00
China PR Vs Korea DPR
Asia Handicap China PR -0.75
Odds 1.96
Picks China PR -0.75


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 20, 2015)

Free Soccer Picks France Ligue Cup January 21 00.30
Quevilly Vs Bastia
Asia Handicap Quevilly +0.75
Odds 1.94
Picks Bastia -0.75


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 21, 2015)

Free Soccer Picks VietNam V-League January 21 16.30

Song Lam Nghe An Vs Becamex Binh Duong
Asia Handicap SOng Lam Nghe An +1
Odds 1.86
Picks Becamex Binh Duong

SHB Da Nang Vs T&T Ha Noi
Asia handicap SHB Da Nang +0.25
Odds 1.89
Picks SHB Da Nang +0.25


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 21, 2015)

Free Picks Soccer Scotland Premier League January 22 02.45

Celtic Vs Motherwell FC
Picks @Celtic  -2.5

Dundee Vs Kilmarnock
Picks @Kilmarnock +0.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 27, 2015)

Free Picks Soccer England Championship January 28

02.45
Derby County Vs Blackburn Rovers
Picks @Derby County -0.75

Millwall Vs Reading
Picks @Millwall +0.25

Rotherham United Vs Bolton Wanderers
Picks @Bolton Wanderers +0.25

Sheffield Wed. Vs Birmingham
Picks @Sheffield Wed. -0.25


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 28, 2015)

Free Soccer Picks Spain Copa De Rey January 29

03.00
Atletico de Madrid Vs Barcelona
Picks @Atletico de Madrid +0.25


----------



## LeeNBA (Feb 6, 2015)

Free Picks Soccer France Ligue 2 February 07

02.00
Valenciennes US Vs Auxerre
Picks @Auxerre -0.25


----------



## LeeNBA (Feb 8, 2015)

Spain Soccer Primera Laliga Free Tips For Betting February 08

23.00
Getafe Vs Sevilla
Picks @Sevilla -0.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Feb 10, 2015)

England Championship Soccer Tips February 11

02.45
Birmingham Vs Millwall
Picks @Birmingham -0.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Feb 14, 2015)

Italy Serie A Free Picks Soccer February 15

02.45
Palermo Vs Napoli
Picks @Napoli -0.25


----------



## LeeNBA (Feb 15, 2015)

Spain Primera Laliga Soccer Free Tips February 15

18.00
Valencia Vs Getafe
Picks @ Valencia -1


----------



## LeeNBA (Mar 1, 2015)

Spain Soccer Tips Primera Laliga March 01

18.00
Valencia Vs Real Sociedad
Picks @ Valencia -0.75


----------



## LeeNBA (Mar 3, 2015)

Italy Serie B Soccer Tips March 04

02.30
Bologna Vs Latina Calcio
Picks @ Bologna -0.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Mar 8, 2015)

Spain Primera Laliga Soccer Tips March 09

01.00
Villarreal Vs Celta Vigo
Picks @ Villarreal -0.75


----------



## LeeNBA (Mar 14, 2015)

England Premier League Soccer Tips March 14

19.45
Crystal Palace Vs Queens Park Rangers
Picks @ Crystal Palace -0.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Mar 15, 2015)

Spain Primera Laliga Soccer Tips March 15

18.00
Almeria Vs Villarreal
Picks @ Villarreal -0.5


----------



## Thai Mien (Mar 16, 2015)

Please add the match date next time..   Thank You


----------



## LeeNBA (Mar 21, 2015)

Germany Bundesliga Soccer Tips March 21

21.30
Koln Vs Werder Bremen
Picks @ Werder Bremen +0.25


----------



## LeeNBA (Mar 29, 2015)

Spain Division 2 Soccer Picks March 29

17.00
Osasuna Vs Sporting de Gijon
Picks @ Sporting de Gijon -0.25


----------



## LeeNBA (Apr 10, 2015)

Netherlands Division 2 Soccer Picks April 11

01.00
MVV Maastricht Vs Volendam
Picks @ Volendam -0.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Apr 11, 2015)

Australia Soccer Picks A-League April 11

14.00
Adelaide United FC Vs Brisbane Roar FC
Picks @ Adelaide United FC -0.75


----------



## LeeNBA (Apr 11, 2015)

England Premier League Soccer Picks April 11

18.45
Swansea City Vs Everton
Picks @ Everton +0


----------



## LeeNBA (Apr 12, 2015)

Spain Primera Laliga Soccer Picks April 12

17.00
Getafe Vs Villarreal
Picks @ Villarreal -0.25


----------



## LeeNBA (Apr 13, 2015)

Germany Bundesliga 2 Soccer Picks April 14

01.15
Fortuna Dusseldorf Vs FC Kaiserslautern
Picks @ FC Kaiserslautern -0.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Jun 2, 2015)

Italy Serie B Soccer Picks June 02
23.30
Bologna Vs Avellino
Picks @ Bologna -0.5


----------



## Andy987 (Jun 28, 2015)

Best of luck guys..these are some good threads..


----------



## LeeNBA (Jul 22, 2015)

UEFA Champion League Soccer Picks July 23
02.15
Stjarnan Gardabaer Vs Celtic
Picks @ Celtic -1


----------



## LeeNBA (Jul 31, 2015)

Denmark SASL Soccer Picks August 01
01.30
Midtjylland Vs Odense BK
Picks @ Midtjylland -0.25


----------



## LeeNBA (Aug 11, 2015)

UEFA Super Cup Soccer Picks August 12
01.45
Barcelona Vs Sevilla
Picks @ Sevilla +1.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Aug 14, 2015)

Germany Bundesliga Soccer Picks August 15
01.30
Bayern Munich Vs Hamburger
picks @ Hamburger +2.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Aug 20, 2015)

UEFA Europa League Soccer Picks August 21
02.00
Lech Poznan Vs Fehervar Videoton
Picks @ Lech Poznan -1


----------



## LeeNBA (Aug 30, 2015)

England Premier League Soccer Picks August 30
19.30
Southampton Vs Norwich City
Picks @ Norwich City +0.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Sep 5, 2015)

Spain Division 2 Soccer Picks September 05
23.00
SD Huesca Vs Tenerife
Picks @ Tenerife +0.25


----------



## LeeNBA (Sep 6, 2015)

Italy Serie B Soccer Picks September 06
22.30
Bari Vs Spezia
Picks @ Bari -0.25


----------



## LeeNBA (Sep 7, 2015)

Italy Serie B Soccer Picks September 08
01.30
Cagliari Vs Crotone
Picks @ Cagliari -0.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Sep 12, 2015)

England Premier League Soccer Picks September 12
18.45
Everton Vs Chelsea FC
Picks @ Everton +0.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Sep 19, 2015)

Germany Bundesliga Soccer Picks September 19
20.30
Hamburger VS Eintracht Frankfurt
Picks @ Eintracht Frankfurt +0


----------



## LeeNBA (Sep 23, 2015)

Germany Bundesliga Soccer Picks September 24
01.00
Bayer Leverkusen Vs Mainz
Picks @ Mainz +1


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 22, 2015)

Germany Bundesliga Soccer Picks Nov 22
21.30
Hertha BSC Berlin Vs Hoffenheim
Picks @ Hertha BSC Berlin -0.25


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 17, 2016)

Free Soccer Picks England Premier League Jan 17
21.05
Liverpool Vs Manchester United
Free Picks @ Liverpool -0.25


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 17, 2016)

Free Soccer Picks England Premier League Jan 17
23.15
Stoke City Vs Arsenal
Free Picks @ Arsenal -0.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 19, 2016)

Free Soccer Picks Italia Cup Jan 20
02.45
Napoli Vs Inter Milan
Free Picks @ Napoli -0.75


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 22, 2016)

Free Soccer Picks Spain Primera Laliga Jan 23
02.30
Sporting de Gijon Vs Real Sociedad
Free Picks @ Real Sociedad -0.25


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 23, 2016)

Free Soccer Picks England Premier League Jan 23
19.45
Norwich City Vs Liverpool
Free Picks @ Liverpool -0.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 23, 2016)

Free Soccer Picks Germany Bundesliga Jan 24
00.30
Monchengladbach Vs Borussia Dortmund
Free Picks @ Borussia Dortmund -1


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 24, 2016)

Spain Primera Laliga Soccer Picks Jan 25
02.30
Real Betis Vs Real Madrid
Free Picks @ Real Betis +1.75


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 30, 2016)

Free Soccer Picks Germany Bundesliga Jan 30
21.30
Borussia Dortmund Vs FC Ingolstadt 04
Free Picks @ Borussia Dortmund -2


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 31, 2016)

Free Soccer Picks Germany Bundesliga Jan 31
21.30
Wolfsburg Vs Koln
Free Picks @ Wolfsburg -0.75


----------



## LeeNBA (Feb 2, 2016)

Free Soccer Picks England Premier League Feb 03
02.45
Arsenal Vs Southampton
Free Picks @ Arsenal -0.75


----------



## LeeNBA (Feb 3, 2016)

Free Soccer Picks England Premier League Feb 04
02.45
Everton Vs Newcastle
Free Picks @ Everton -0.75


----------



## LeeNBA (Feb 5, 2016)

Spain Primera Laliga Soccer Picks Feb 06
02.30
Malaga Vs Getafe
Free Picks @ Malaga -0.75


----------



## LeeNBA (Feb 6, 2016)

Free Soccer Picks England Premier League Feb 06
19.45
Manchester City Vs Leicester City
Free Picks @ Manchester City -1


----------



## LeeNBA (Feb 12, 2016)

Free Soccer Picks France Ligue 1 Feb 13
02.30
Stade Rennais FC Vs Angers SCO
Free Picks @ Angers SCO +0.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Feb 13, 2016)

Free Soccer Picks England Premier League Feb 13
22.00
Everton Vs West Bromwich
Free Picks @ Everton -1


----------



## LeeNBA (Feb 24, 2016)

UEFA Champion League Soccer Picks Feb 25
02.45
Dynamo Kyiv Vs Manchester City
Free Picks @ Manchester City -0.25


----------



## LeeNBA (Feb 26, 2016)

Germany Bundesliga Soccer Picks Feb 27
02.30
Koln Vs Hertha BSC Berlin
Free Picks @ Hertha BSC Berlin -0.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Feb 27, 2016)

Free Soccer Picks England Premier League Feb 27
19.45
West Ham United Vs Sunderland
Free Picks @ West Ham United -0.25


----------



## LeeNBA (Feb 28, 2016)

Free Soccer Picks Germany Bundesliga Feb 28
21.30
Augsburg Vs Monchengladbach
Free Picks @ Monchengladbach +0


----------



## LeeNBA (Mar 1, 2016)

Free Soccer Picks England Premier League Mar 02
02.45
Leicester City Vs West Bromwich
Free Picks @ West Bromwich +0.75


----------



## LeeNBA (Mar 2, 2016)

Free Soccer Picks England Premier League Mar 03
02.45
West Ham United Vs Tottenham Hotspur
Free Picks @ West Ham United +0.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Mar 6, 2016)

Free Soccer Picks England Premier League Mar 06
20.30
Crystal Palace Vs Liverpool
Free Picks @ Liverpool -0.25


----------



## LeeNBA (Mar 9, 2016)

UEFA Champion League Soccer Picks March 10
00.00
Zenit St.Petersburg Vs SL Benfica
Free Picks @ Zenit St.Petersburg -0.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Mar 16, 2016)

UEFA Champion League Soccer Picks March 17
02.45
Barcelona Vs Arsenal
Asia Hadicap: -1.75
Over-Under: 3 Goals
Free Picks: *Arsenal +1.75*


----------



## LeeNBA (Mar 19, 2016)

*England Premier League Soccer Picks March 19*
19.45
Everton Vs Arsenal
Asin Handicap: +0
Over-Under: 2.5 Goals
Free Picks: *Arsenal -0*


----------



## LeeNBA (Apr 6, 2016)

UEFA Chapion League Soccer Picks April 07
01.45
Paris Saint Germain Vs Manchester City
Asia Hadicap: -0.75
Over-Under: 2.5 Goals
Free Picks: Paris Saint Germain -0.75


----------



## AmyBrandon (Sep 29, 2016)

This so interesting... Thanks for sharing this


----------



## LeeNBA (Dec 1, 2016)

Russia Division 1 Soccer Picks Dec 01
22:00
Krylya Sovetov Samara Vs Spartak Moscow
Asia Handicap : Spartak Moscow -0.5
Over-Under: 2.5 Goals
Picks : Spartak Moscow -0.5


----------



## Eurobettingtips (Apr 2, 2018)

Very good topic.


----------



## LeeNBA (May 23, 2018)

Brazil Cup May 24
07:45
Palmeiras Vs America MG
Asin Handicap: -1.25
Over-Under: 2.75
Free Picks: Palmeiras -1.25


----------



## LeeNBA (Jun 4, 2018)

Soccer Brazil Serie A June 05
06:00
Parana Vs Fluminense
Asin Handicap: -0
Over-Under: 2.5
Free Picks: Fluminense Win Match
Odd: 2.80


----------



## LeeNBA (Jun 7, 2018)

Soccer Internationals Friendly 07/06/2018
02:00
England Vs Costa Rica
Asin Handicap: -1.25
Over-Under: 2.75
Free Picks: England -1.25
Odd: 1.92


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 7, 2018)

Free Picks:
Date: 07-10
Match : Fulham - Arsenal
League: England Premier League
Pick: Arsenal -1
Odd: 1.90


----------



## LeeNBA (Dec 11, 2018)

Free Picks:
Date: 11-12
Match : AS Monaco - Borussia Dortmund
League: UEFA Champion League
Pick: Borussia Dortmund
Odd: 1.71
More Pick: https://goo.gl/n1iLNf


----------



## LeeNBA (Dec 12, 2018)

Free Picks:
Date: 12-12
Match : Viktoria Plzen - AS Roma
League: UEFA Champion League
Pick: AS ROma
Odd: 2.6
More Pick: https://goo.gl/n1iLNf


----------



## LeeNBA (Dec 13, 2018)

Free Picks:
Date: 14-12
Match : Dinamo Zagreb - Anderlecht
League: UEFA Europa League
Pick: 1
Odd: 1.53
More Pick: https://goo.gl/n1iLNf


----------



## LeeNBA (Dec 14, 2018)

Free Picks:
Date: 14-12
Match : MSV Duisburg - Hamburger
League: Germany Bubdesliga 2
Pick: 2
Odd: 1.78
More Pick: https://goo.gl/n1iLNf


----------



## LeeNBA (Dec 15, 2018)

Free Picks:
Date: 15-12
Match : Berwick Rangers - Queen Park
League: Scottish League 2
Pick: 2
Odd: 1.72
More Pick: https://goo.gl/n1iLNf


----------



## LeeNBA (Dec 20, 2018)

Free Picks:
Date: 21-12
Match : Giresunspor - Fenerbahce
League: Turkish Cup
Pick: 2
Odd: 1.46
More Pick: https://goo.gl/n1iLNf


----------



## LeeNBA (Dec 21, 2018)

Free Picks:
Date: 21-12
Match : SM Studentesc Iasi - CS Voluntari
League: Romania Division 1
Pick: 1
Odd: 1.58
More Pick: https://goo.gl/n1iLNf


----------



## LeeNBA (Dec 29, 2018)

Free Picks:
Date: 291-12
Match : Curzon Ashton FC - Chorley FC
League: England Nation League North
Pick: 2
Odd: 1.66
More Pick: https://goo.gl/n1iLNf


----------



## LeeNBA (Dec 29, 2018)

premium soccer tips record https://www.tipstersportal.com/leenba


----------

